# How are tortoise pathogens transmitted?



## chairman (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is debatable or established fact, but I thought I'd post it here just to be safe. If I remember my biology right, there are pretty much only 3 ways to share germs/viruses/etc: through the air, through water, or through direct contact. Contact could include tortoise to tortoise, tortoise to fecal matter, tortoise to substrate, etc. Anyone know through which mechanism common tortoise pathogens are passed between tortoises? Most folks on here agree that torts of different species should be kept separate, but how separately do they need to be kept to protect them from pathogens? 

For example, if a wide variety of tortoise poop goes into the compost heap, can the resulting soil be used in any and all tortoise enclosures? Or should we have separate compost heaps for each species we keep? Etc.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 26, 2010)

As far as the compost goes I would say you don't need separate heaps for each species because the heat generated during the composting process should kill off any pathogens that are present. That being said if you have a tortoise you know is caring some pathogen(s), I would not add their poop to the compost just to be on the safe side.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 26, 2010)

chairman said:


> Anyone know through which mechanism common tortoise pathogens are passed between tortoises?



I thought It was from" Tortie Kissing" ..


----------



## Tom (Mar 26, 2010)

Multiple vets have told me you need a six foot space between enclosures. Six feet seems to be the magic number for most disease causing pathogens.

Personally, I would not risk compost from a mixed species poo pile. Don't have any scientific facts to back this up, I just feel its very risky from what I know of disease and pathogens. Many encysted parasite eggs can survive for years out in the elements.

For one example, parvo virus in dogs can live for up to nine months on bare concrete. If an infected dog takes a poo on the side walk in front of your house and the owner picks it up, your puppy can get parvo from sniffing that spot nine months later. 

Tortoise diseases are a lot less studied, but I'm sure similar things exist.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 27, 2010)

I agree with Tom on this - I wouldn't compost with mixed species waste. I keep multiple torts and am very careful about keeping them separate. Six feet is a good recommendation - but also think about what you might carry from pen to pen on your shoes and hands. To avoid this, I try to never walk in their pens. I keep the water bowls and night shelters near the edges so I can reach them but don't actually have to step in the pen. If I do have to step in the pen - as I exit I take off my shoes (which are garden sloggers), check them for any waste, and put them in a small pan of chlorhexidine solution I always have ready - just the sole part. I ALWAYS do this when I have to enter the "sick/isolation" pen - which is a must when keepin multiple species. I also use gloves (one set for each pen) when handling the tortoises (keeping them in plastic baggies) and wash my hands between handling different species. It may seem like overkill, but I feel it's my repsonsibilty to keep them healthy.


----------



## Tom (Mar 27, 2010)

Kimber, you are doing it right. You've got every aspect covered there. What a great lesson for the rest of us who keep multiple species with new ones coming and going. Thank you.


----------



## chairman (Mar 28, 2010)

I was just using the compost thing as an example to illustrate what I considered to be the type of parasitic exposure that we might not think of when we're doing everything else to keep our torts separate. However, I think the 6 foot rule is exactly was I was looking to learn about! Thanks all.


----------

